# FINDING ANY SHEDS??? (before the 20" of snow haha)



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

just wondering if anyone has been finding sheds. i have found five so far. I was lucky enough to get out for about a half hour on friday and found a 13" spike right before the snow hit....now im just waiting for all that white stuff to melt for this weekend!!

so if you have found some, post some pics if you gottem. 

heres mine:


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll throw my pics up when I can get them uploaded here. I am having a problem with it currently.

I found 6 sheds this year, most from the Cincinnati area. One I left in the woods because it was chewed up real bad and I didn't want to keep it. I wasn't able to match any of my finds this year.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

well the good news is the season is just getting started...this big snow will cause alot of bucks to drop...so get out there as soon as it melts...the grass will be pushed down and the sheds will stick out better


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Fish-N-Fool, The one on the top left came from your woods. Its just a 2 1/2 yr old, but it has great length on it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't fond any sheds yet but I am thinking that the next couple of weeks I will cover some ground looking for them. A buddy of mine told me about a set of sheds that a co-worker of his had found. I have not seen pictures yet but he told me he would get them to me. They said they scored this huge non-typical set at 225-230". I am a bit skeptical of the total but nevertheless I am anxious to see those pictures.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad to see that a few nice bucks survived the season.


----------



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Hey Fish-N-Fool, The one on the top left came from your woods. Its just a 2 1/2 yr old, but it has great length on it.


Wow - You found some nice sheds and a beautiful Pepsi can!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice finds! 

I haven't been able to get out yet this year, but plan on doing so in the next 2 weeks. I did see a group of 4 bucks last Weds from my living room window 2 young dudes were sporting both sides, one decent buck had his left side only and of course the largest bodied deer was a skinhead. 

BassnPro - If I get a half a day off here in April maybe we can get together and hit the woods. I'll show you all my mushroom spots and you will have a place close to pick them from now on.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have not done any looking yet this year but check out this set my buddy found. They are last year's sheds he found this fall, he saw the deer a few times and swears it was bigger this year.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is quite a trophy there Swantucky!! That one should get some guys excited for another season.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I was trying to post a link to my photo gallery but I can't figure out how to do it. We found some nice ones this year as well. 

Those are nice looking sheds guys.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

found three more this weekend and dad chipped in with a small three point. found the nicer side friday and the other two today (3/17)


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Your doing great bassman feel lucky! Found the first of the season today in a wide open grass field. Post pics l8ter


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

found a couple more....three on 3-23-08 and on on 3-29-08


----------

